# Book I, Book II, and Job Line



## Bonnette13 (Jul 19, 2014)

I have 5 years in the field and just organized last week. The guys that work at my local are very helpful indeed however after thinking back on everything we covered last week, I was left with a question I know you guys could answer. 

I understand the purpose of Book 1 and Book 2. I signed Book 1 the day I organized. (#10 on the list) Now all I am waiting on is to get the call to go to work. However, what is the purpose of the job line? Is the purpose of the job line for a day's work? I feel as if I am an illegal alien outside of Home Depot running to the local before 0800 to ensure I sign the job line book... Am I understanding this correctly? If i rush to sign the job line book, is it for that one day only and I remain to on Book 1? Any and all help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

The job line is where the dispatcher post the job calls for the next day. Depending on your local you may have short calls, which they will list the duration of job which is usually thirty days or less or they may post regular job calls which are simply expected to last longer than a short call.


----------



## Bonnette13 (Jul 19, 2014)

When I call the job line, it does not state whether or not it is a short call or regular call. If I am working a short call that lasts longer than 3 weeks, will I lose my spot on Book 1? Just for clarification, I have 5 years in the electrical field and last week organized as a Journeyman.


----------



## kg7879 (Feb 3, 2014)

Your local may not have short calls. My local 354 does. Local 48 does not have short calls but they have a 90 day rule. 

So every local is different.


----------

